# New



## SushiLover (Sep 17, 2020)

Stoked for all the European riders now that most of the resorts are fully open. Enjoy and happy shredding!!
Welcome to the forum


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

Welcome! Good luck with your return to the mountains and have fun!


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

lorifaxe said:


> Hello all! My first post here, I'm getting back on the mountain. A lot of new and cool stuff in the industry. I'm stoked, its been to long.


Welcome!



SushiLover said:


> Stoked for all the European riders now that most of the resorts are fully open. Enjoy and happy shredding!!
> Welcome to the forum


Huh? Isn't it summer up there?


----------



## SushiLover (Sep 17, 2020)

Manicmouse said:


> Welcome!
> 
> 
> Huh? Isn't it summer up there?





https://www.onthesnow.com/open_resorts_all_eu.html


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

SushiLover said:


> https://www.onthesnow.com/open_resorts_all_eu.html


C’mon that’s not most of the resorts 😆


----------



## StylidiumStemz (Aug 2, 2021)

Have lots of fun getting back on the mountains. Now's the time, and I feel stoked about getting out there again very soon.


----------

